# bit and hackamore combo



## StreakersCowgurl (Sep 6, 2011)

Have you thought about trying a noseband and tiedown just for the trails? That way if you really needed an emergency break he couldn't lift his head beyond your control. It should never be adjusted tightly though...always enough slack to lift up into his jawline. You could still continue to use the hack with this option.


----------



## mramsay (Feb 1, 2010)

I have thought of using a tie down, and the truth is that I am not a huge fan of them ( dont like the idea of tying a horses head down, my horse has also never worn one, so I am not sure how he ould respond). I am hoping that maybe once he is reponding better --not so green,. (an maybe learns that lifting his head wont help, I can go back to a staright hack?) I am a bit of a minimalist and like to use the least amount of gear that I can


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I have a giraffe (-cough-, I mean, Anglo-Arabian) who once smacke dme in the teeth with the back of his head.

Ditched the snaffle for a myler shank bit. Still his head was threateningly close.

Hello, magic tiedown.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm not a fan of tie downs to begin with - they're band-aids for a larger problem - but I never ever advise tie-downs while on a trail ride. If the horse spooks or gets itself in a position where it needs its head to balance, you're SOL if you're using a tie-down. Extremely dangerous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mramsay (Feb 1, 2010)

JustDressageIt said:


> I'm not a fan of tie downs to begin with - they're band-aids for a larger problem - but I never ever advise tie-downs while on a trail ride. If the horse spooks or gets itself in a position where it needs its head to balance, you're SOL if you're using a tie-down. Extremely dangerous.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thats what mt BO's opionion is. I am one of the only western riders of a group of riders who ride together, and it is sometimes a show to see who can have the most gear on their horse. What if a horse were to go down and couldnt strech his neck out? 
Blitz actually has a very low natural headset-I amke fun of him and call him my peanut roller-it is quite rediculous actually the only instance is head goes up is if he is nervous, or if he spooks.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

When a tiedown is place in a nuetral position, IMO, it doesnt cause a problem.

I ride with mine fairly loose. It has a big noseband so it doesn't rub, I thread it through a ring on my breastcollar so it slides easily and he won't get his legs caught when we run around. I've never had a problem going down/up steep hills, through water, and pretty much any terrain.

I know a lot of people crank down their nosebands, but I don't. I have it just tight enough he can't take my teeth out again but long enough it doesn't constrict him at all. I use it when I run barrels too. He can run barrels without the tiedown, but it gives him something to lean on just in case.

Some horses don't like the tiedown so it completely depends on the horse. My other barrel mare can't stand them.

However, if you are completely dead-set against it, I also wouldn't try the combo. I find that most of them pretty much apply pressure in too many places (Nose, jaw, poll, etc)

I suppose this depends on what you buy, but I don't like them. I tried riding my gelding in one and he hated it. Especially on a green horse. 

At this point I would do a LOT of groundwork. Maybe put him in the snaffle bit and work on suppling up, let the horse have his reins tied to the stirrups so there is give, and he learns to supple up on his own. I know a lot of horse owners don't do this, so do it by hand if you want. Teach him flexing by taking the reins in your own hands instead of the stirrups. 

With the right amount of groundwork, you won't have a problem by the time you get in the saddle. Be prepared for that to take some time though.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

SH, if the tie down is so loose that it doesn't restrict head movement at all (especially with a horse trying to get up/save its balance) then you may as well not have one on as it isn't doing a thing anyways. 
Personally, I really dislike tiedowns, period.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

That's not exactly what I was saying. What I meant was, it's not allowing him to get his head up vertical like he seems to like to do. Since then we have done the groundwork I suggested and he doesn't ver throw his head anymore, but at the time I used it as a sport of ebrake and support for him and a safety check for me.


----------

